

NASA probe hears "shriek" in space as it leaves solar system - interconnector
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/nasa-probe-hears--shriek--in-space-as-it-leaves-solar-system-112900776.html?vp=1#D9RG4fE

======
themrdarknezz
History Channel: alien spaceghosts

